# turtle breeders in nj



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

im look for a stinkpot know any breeders in nj?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

I often see stinkpot-like turtles for sale at various reptile shows. There are a number of reptile show near us such as the one in White Plains, NY and the one in Hamburg, PA.

For turtles, the Hamburg show is much better. The next one will be April 30.

Here is a schedule of reptile shows: Reptile Show Schedule


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

i heard there illegal to sell in PA?


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

it's illegal to sell turtles in NEW JERSEY...


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

i know i know
thats why i asked to sell in PA


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

mrodge said:


> im look for a stinkpot know any breeders in nj?
> [snapback]962109[/snapback]​


haha well what do u know. hey i find stink pots and snappers around my house all the time. this is the season right now that the babies start coming out. today i found a baby stink pot no bigger then a dime, it still had its yolk sac on it. i put it down in my koi pond today so when i get my camera working i will get pics of it to you. by the way im from georgia so if you are really that intrested i could send it to you. by the way, why would you want a stink pot in the first place? u know when someone farts outside and u can smell it u know thats a bad fart casue you are in sucha wide area. well just this lil stink pot i cought today smelt like sh*t and i had it in my hand. by my waist.
J-Rod


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

well for one thing, i heard they only do that when you catch them, for anyother thing, so many peopel get mad when you take them from the wild i have no problem with it at all, im just wodner how much would you charge for one that big and what exacatally woudl i feed it? rosy reds?


----------

